# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Tuts Windows (English) >  giá gừng giống 2017 - 0937392133

## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp gừng giống như gừng trâu, gừng sẻ . Nếu HTX hoặc nông dân có nhu cầu thì liên hệ với chúng tôi bất cứ lúc nào, gừng này là gừng 12 tháng tuổi, gừng đã mọc mầm, khoảng 6-7 tháng là thu hoạch 3kg/1 bao*

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ: 0937 392 133 ( Ms.Hang) *

----------

